# 2 parties at once



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'm small.....actually I'm me and hired help when it is absolutely necessary. Waitstaff is consistant, but I'm the guy cooking.
I've never had 2 parties at a time until last night. It was a big deal to let someone else set-up and heat food, until I could get there. I started one dinner at 5:30 and bugged out at 7:30....got over to the second party by 8:15.....out by 9:30....it was a night!!!! Despite the fact that I trusted my staff, it was a stretch to not "be there". 
How have you gotten over the having to be there mindset...? Or not?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

What kind of a name is shroomgirl for a guy?


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Actually, when I asked my students (aged 18-22) which they'd rather be referred to as: a non-gendered "guys" or "men" and "women" they chose "guys" because the other terms suggest too much responsibility, according to them.

Sorry to take you further off-topic, Shroomgirl. :blush:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've been told and trully believe that we are all "guys" in the kitchen.....not very feminine I guess but that's how I see it.
Shroomgirl, well I don't know too many guys that would walk Manhatten in heels with products from Union Square market....but then I'm from the midwest
all in all it was a growth experience for me to let someone else run a party....


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

I prefer the non-gender "gal" tag myself, kinda ala Bobby Flay. 

We always get along that way And there is much less stress assuming a feminine persona in a busy kitchen, more fun...


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

"99% of the time things work out, its that 1% that screws with you. And then you have to TRUST the people around you to do what they know and fix the problem. And if you let them, they will do it 99% of the time"
-Peachcreeks' reason for not being at his restaurant very much any more.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Thank you Peachcreek....so what are you doing if not making soup and bread in your restaurant? 
I just had an interesting week where a "committee" decided to override the party layout for the big event I'm catering Feb 22....I had a consultant look over the site and measure space, line up rentals and look at traffic flow...I paid her well. Now the committee has decided to move stations around to other rooms, add another beer and wine bar.....yehaw! Part of me just wants it to flow.....another part of me is looking REAL hard at their new layout and wondering how much time will be spent going over why the new plan won't work. I keep saying 300 people is a good thing.....300 people is a good thing.....
Gets back to trusting people to make experienced judgement calls.... I did....those that write the checks did not see it that way.


----------

